# long bow questions from a recurve guy



## devolve (Jul 16, 2010)

If I was in the market for a 3 peice long bow that felt like a recurve in the grip who are a few guys that build them? 

I know big jim can do his grips like that but I am not familiar with any other. 

I have owned 3 or 4 long bows and they all had a hill style grip and I HATED IT! wasnt fun to shoot at all for me. 

So I am now on the hunt for a comfortable long bow for me......


----------



## Slasher (Jul 16, 2010)

Most of the makers of the modern HYBRID reflex-deflex bows are making something just like you are talking about...

Are you talking about something sorta like mine here? :


----------



## ccbunn (Jul 16, 2010)

I have tried many different longbows and grip styles and I too have always gone back to recurves. I recently wanted to give the longbow another try and bought a Toelke Whip by Dan Toelke of Montana Archery.
This is undoubtely the most comfortable, fastest, and quietest longbow that I have ever shot and I will keep this bow for as long as I can draw and shoot it. It is a one piece bow, and I'm now saving for a 2 piece takedown. Now don't get me wrong, there are a lot of other great longbows and longbowyers (new word?) out there and several on this forum. I haven't tried them all and now that I have the Toelke Whip, I see no reason to. Just my honest opinion.
I don't think Dan offers a 3 piece takedown longbow, but maybe his grip can be closely duplicated by one of the bowyers on this forum in a three piece. 
http://montanabows.com/cms/index.php0

If you find yourself in the Cedartown area, give me a call and come try her out.

Good luck with your search.

Chuck


----------



## WildWillie (Jul 16, 2010)

We can build a 3 piece longbow with a grip any way you like.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 17, 2010)

Best advice I can give ya Big D..... *IF* Ya don't care for the hill style longbows.. and ya like the 3 piece design and recurve style grips.......

DUDE!! JUST STICK WITH A RECURVE!!

It has the 3 piece design ya want (check)
it has the grip ya want (check)
it has the feel and performance ya want (check)
ya know it works for ya (check)
It's notta straighter limbed recurve pretending to be a longbow (check)


----------



## frankwright (Jul 17, 2010)

I know Zipper makes a riser that takes either recurve or longbow limbs.
http://www.zipperbows.com/standard__extreme_stock_bows


----------



## devolve (Jul 17, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> DUDE!! JUST STICK WITH A RECURVE!!




and once again lance.....you speak the truth 

I have been back and forth over this and everytime I pick up my rose oak I fall in love again. I havent shot since I moved two weeks ago. I picked her up and strung her an hour ago and put em all in the center! 

maybe I need another recurve to play with to curb my need for a new bow.


----------



## RogerB (Jul 18, 2010)

Morrison
Big Jim
ACS


----------



## BLACKWIDOW (Jul 20, 2010)

*recurve grips*

check with wild willie on here he makes a really nice three piece and am sure he will make any grip you want


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 20, 2010)

frankwright said:


> I know Zipper makes a riser that takes either recurve or longbow limbs.
> http://www.zipperbows.com/standard__extreme_stock_bows



So does Bob Lee Archery. You can get a heavy riser, with a deep grip, and fix longbow or recurve limbs onto it.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 20, 2010)

Maaaan. I got two or three FINE longbows around here. And yes like you I would NOT MIND havin another one!

I love em. I think they the sexiest bow out there... but I can't shootem to save my life. I know prezactly which side my bread is buttered on. It's the curvy side of life.

When Bill was developing the nontypical hybrid he sent me a couple of them to test and work on. Joker shot swuft! and smooth too! Mind you not as swuft or as smooth as my curve but alot more than a typical one piece longbow would.

But there within lies the problem. I couldn't figure it out. Was it a recurve that wanted to be a longbow?? Or a longbow that wanted to be a recurve?? which ever it was it wasn't making the transition to being EITHER. After about a month of research, development and testing?? I drew a conclusion;

FROM A RECURVE SHOOTERS PERSPECTIVE; It was a fine bow. Easier to handle than most slender one piece longbows, but no easier or faster than 3 piece recurves. And NOT for me.

I keep atleast a pair of curves here at all times (four here now) Usually one or two that are drastically different (hence the GM II) When I start gettin bored with one?? I put it down and pick up another one. When that doesn't work?? I pick up  one of these longbows for a week or two and then think "You dummy!! put that thing away and go get sumpin out the closet you can actually shoot!"


----------



## devolve (Jul 20, 2010)

well lance! I am going to find and shoot two bows then pick between them for my next recurve. 
PSA 60" 55#
PCH 58" 55#

I want something shorter like the 58" but with my 29" draw I want to shoot it first.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 20, 2010)

PCH? is thatta widder as well??


----------



## Rare Breed (Jul 21, 2010)

I thought I wanted a widow until I shot one. Great bow it just wasn't for me. I travel alot for work and was in Denver a couple of years a go and found a Traditional Archery Shop called Rocky mountain specialty gear( great guys to work with), they have a ton of bows and I was able to shot them side by side, most everything he had in his shop. I found the bow I wanted its a t/d Rampart recurve smoothest,quitest bow I shot. If you want to drive to Cartersville one day you can shoot mine.


----------



## Rare Breed (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.rmsgear.com


----------



## devolve (Jul 21, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> PCH? is thatta widder as well??



yup


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 21, 2010)

You really wanna mess wid yaself?? Go Shoot a set of Jim Belchers ILF Limbs mounted on a hoyt nexus riser. Set up a set of carbons at about 8-9gpp, mold a silicon pocket to remove the racket that accompanies ILF set ups, get it 5#s lighter than your normal set up, place an astro flight or 8125 string on it, and rest them on eithe ra T 300 accompanied by a bjorn plunger or a NAP plunger rest.

Now sit there and figure out two things. how ya gonna pay for that joker AND pay to have her film dipped camoflauged all at the same time. 

Ya look at it and ya think....maaaaan I aint shootin that metal calamidy...... then ya shoot it and ya think....oh......... oh my.... thats um.....well..... oh my!


----------

